# Maschhoff Family Farm BBQ contest



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 6, 2008)

Great stuff Chuck. Looking froward to the results.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like great boxes to me.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks yummy for sure!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great pics Chuck


----------

